# Dulcimer



## sprucegum (Feb 26, 2014)

Been puttering around with this for a while. It was a fun build, top is QS red spruce, sides back and fretboard are QS maple. It is the first dulcimer I have ever heard up close and personal but I think it sounds pretty good, definitely sounds better than I play.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 26, 2014)

That's awesome! I love the sound of a dulcimer except when I try to play it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 26, 2014)

About the same here I have gone from absolutely butchering everything I play, to poorly played but recognizable.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 26, 2014)

That's pretty cool. I need two buckets to carry a tune.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 26, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> That's pretty cool. I need two buckets to carry a tune.


Try a wheelbarrow that is what I use. I cant even play the radio and make it sound good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Dave if the sounds from that match the beauty of the wood and the workmanship in it, you have a goldmine. That is beautiful and the wood is spectacular.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 27, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Dave if the sounds from that match the beauty of the wood and the workmanship in it, you have a goldmine. That is beautiful and the wood is spectacular.
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the compliment, you rate the workmanship and the wood several notches higher than the builder does.


----------

